# Damasteel Chef Invitational 2019



## cheflivengood (Dec 19, 2018)

We are gearing up for the 2nd annual Damasteel Chef Invitational. We have changed the date to coincide with the annual National Restaurant Association trade show. The show will be held at Town Cutler Chicago on May 20th from 10-6. Soon I will have the list of makers, a mix of last years attendees and some new faces. More Information to come.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 19, 2018)

Sweet! I loved seeing pics from this year's show. One day I want to actually attend in person!


----------



## Barashka (Feb 27, 2019)

Whoa! Looking forward to it.


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 27, 2019)

cheflivengood said:


> We are gearing up for the 2nd annual Damasteel Chef Invitational. We have changed the date to coincide with the annual National Restaurant Association trade show. The show will be held at Town Cutler Chicago on May 20th from 10-6. Soon I will have the list of makers, a mix of last years attendees and some new faces. More Information to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea buddy! Will be in town for both. [emoji41]


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey everyone, if you are interested in coming to the show, early bird tickets can be secured here


----------



## F-Flash (Mar 8, 2019)

What happens to knives after the show?


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 8, 2019)

Ha! Like there's anything left...... Honestly the craftsman try to move all that they bring. Went last year & it was an awesome experience!


----------



## ramenlegend (Mar 8, 2019)

Bad ass! Any chance we get to hear who the 16 makers are?


----------



## McMan (Mar 8, 2019)

Might be a stupid question... but for those of you that have been, do makers also sell stuff not in damasteel?


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 8, 2019)

Very scarce


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 14, 2019)

ramenlegend said:


> Bad ass! Any chance we get to hear who the 16 makers are?


Salem Straub – Promethean Knives
Greg Cimms – GCknives
Joseph Schrum – Halcyon Forge
Tony LaSeur – LaSeur Knives
Rick Petko – RPD&Co 
Zack Worrell – Monolith knives
Nick Watson – Monolith knives
Stephen Pustilnik – Houston Edge Works
Quintin Middleton – Middleton Made Knives
Kevin Cross – Kevin Cross Custom Knives 
Tobbe Lundström – Knife maker from Åre
James Oatley – Oatley Knives
Steffen Toksvig – TX Knives
James Milne – Fifty50 Knives
Isaiah Shroeder – Schroeder Knifeworks
Marc Weinstock – Prick Blades
Mert Tansu – Tansu Knives


----------



## milkbaby (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Jville (May 20, 2019)

This would of been awesome to of attended!


----------



## Barashka (May 20, 2019)

Some great looking selection was on display today!, here are a few:

Note: often you'd need to hold these in your hands to really appreciate how light plays with the etch and handles.
Note2: excuse my phone auto correct on photos, it's sometimes too much.

1/3


----------



## Barashka (May 20, 2019)

2/3


----------



## Barashka (May 20, 2019)

3/3


----------



## milkbaby (May 20, 2019)

THANK YOU BARASHKA!!!

I saw the Damasteel AB Instagram stories, but your pics are even MORE EPIC! Awesome looking group of knives, soooo jealous!


----------



## crockerculinary (May 21, 2019)

good stuff, thanks!


----------



## McMan (May 21, 2019)

Thanks for posting these. Looks like it was a good day.

When's the 52100 invitational? I could afford one of those


----------



## pennman (May 21, 2019)




----------



## pennman (May 21, 2019)




----------



## milkbaby (May 21, 2019)

Thanks for the additional pics, Stephen! Get any cool ideas for new knives from chatting with your fellow makers?


----------



## pennman (May 22, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Thanks for the additional pics, Stephen! Get any cool ideas for new knives from chatting with your fellow makers?


I was most impressed with the variety of weights, handle styles, bolsters. Stefan had a really cool stacked birch bark handle. Apparently birch bark has a resin that resists water and rot and doesn’t need stabilization. Just some coats of oil to finish.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 24, 2019)

once the professional photos are developed Ill share them here. The event was spectacular, there was WAY more knives than I expected.


----------



## RDalman (May 24, 2019)

pennman said:


> I was most impressed with the variety of weights, handle styles, bolsters. Stefan had a really cool stacked birch bark handle. Apparently birch bark has a resin that resists water and rot and doesn’t need stabilization. Just some coats of oil to finish.


I heard they find hundreds years old puukkos in finnish swamps, blades all rusted away, bark handles completely intact. It´s also used as a traditional roofing layer. Cool stuff, also contains it´s own glue, just need to compress it and bake it and it glues itself together.


----------

